# 9 week old pup some advice please



## kelpup29 (Sep 30, 2017)

So we have had our pup just under a week . Her name is Sapphire.Toileting and eating and sleeping at night are all going really well. My only two areas for concern are her crying whenever i leave the room and the quite hard biting she is exhibiting during her playful periods .She sits when asked which is great and if bites to hard I yelp and most times she will stop. Any ideas on how to stop her crying when I leave the room and any more suggestions to calm the hard biting as I have 4 children . Whilst I know puppy's bite when playing , I'm keen to nip the hard biting which really hurts in the bud. Thanks in advance for any suggestions /advice . I have added a pic of our gorgeous girly.


----------



## Jackson2017 (Jul 4, 2017)

yep I hear you, Jackson is 9 weeks today

we are doing everything possible to replace his bites with chew toys, he is slowly getting the message

Sapphire is lovely!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Biting - we had plenty small soft toys around and stuck them in his mouth at any opportunity. It mostly worked. There’s plenty other advice, yelping and turning your back didn’t work for us. 

Crying when left - start small. When feeding / otherwise distracted and happy, briefly leave the room. I started for a second at a time, slowly built it up to be longer and reduced the positive enforcer (usually food). 

At 6 months he still bites when bored and wants to play (plenty exercise prevents this), although adult teeth hurt a lot less! And, although totally fine being left at night and when we go out, whines if you’re in another room with the door closed...


----------



## blondie1 (Sep 17, 2017)

Hello sapphire, meet bailey who is nine week old tomorrow, where did she come from ?


----------



## Aoreilly (Oct 18, 2017)

Meet Maisie. She is 9 weeks and also tries to bite when she is super excited (usually on my return home from work).

Crying after us when we leave stresses me. It makes it so hard to leave her. I am hoping with time that she will get used to us leaving and will not cry just as much!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

It is hard to hear them cry - both emotionally and it’s irritating!

If you respond too much/quick then they are training you - which is kind of why they do it. Dogs form habits and patterns very quick. Take care you don’t make things worse and end up a prisoner to him. They do need to learn to cope with being alone, or it can turn into true anxiety disorder, destructive behaviour, etc


----------

